# URCNA Study Rejects FV



## R. Scott Clark (Jun 26, 2009)

Brief outline of the report with the conclusions appended at the HB


----------



## uberkermit (Jun 26, 2009)

Is the report intended for internal (i.e., by consistory) review only, or is it available to the general public?


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jun 26, 2009)

I do not see any restrictions expressed in the report as to how widely it is to be distributed. As far as I know it's a public report to the churches. Be sure to note, however, that it's only a report of a study committee. The recommendations are just that until they are adopted by the churches next summer. The report is a strong endorsement of the Three Points on sola fide and imputation of active obedience adopted in '04 and '07 and of the Nine Points adopted in '07.

I've posted it on my WSC website.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 26, 2009)

What took y'all so long?


----------

